# Powerlifting/Bodybuilding Quotes.



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Down the road, in a gym far away

A young man was heard to say

"No matter what I do, my legs won't grow!"

He tried leg extensions, leg curls, leg presses too

Trying to cheat, these sissy workouts he'd do!

From the corner of the gym where the big guys train

Through a cloud of chalk and the midst of pain

Where the big iron rides high, and threatens lives

Where the noise is made with big forty-fives

A deep voice bellowed as he wrapped his knees

A very big man with legs like trees

Laughing as he snatched another plate from the stack

Chalked his hands and monstrous back

Said, "Boy, stop lying and don't say you've forgotten!

Trouble with you is you ain't been SQUATTIN'!"


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

My favourite is Arnies cummin one






''it is as satisfying to me as err cumming is, you know as er having sex with a woman and coming. can you beleive how much i am in heaven? i am like getting the feeling of cumming in the gym, im getting the feeling of cumming at home, im getting the feeling of cumming back stage when i pump up when i bulge out in front of 5000 people, i get the same feeling. so im cumming day and night''.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

The Mighty Squat By; Joe Skopec

We've come to squat so run and hide

You bicep freaks must step aside

Just take your sissy selves elsewhere

You'll turn your heads but still you'll stare

Go right ahead and pay attention

Glimpse into this strange dimension

Yeah you're still weak and never grow

This world of pain you'll never know

Your shouts upon the leg-press, phony!

Noodle legs like macaroni

Some day I hope you'll understand

And wrench free from the poser band

Puny curl bars, leave this spot

The rack named for the mighty SQUAT

__________________


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

"To feel strong, to walk amongst humans with a tremendous feeling of confidence and superiority is not at all wrong. The sense of superiority in bodily strength is borne out by the long history of mankind paying homage in folklore, song and poetry to strong men".


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

From the great Henry Rollins

"The Iron never lies to you. You can walk outside and listen to all kinds of talk, get told that you're a god or a total bastard. The Iron will always kick you the real deal. The Iron is the great reference point, the all-knowing perspective giver. Always there like a beacon in the pitch black. I have found the Iron to be my greatest friend. It never freaks out on me, never runs. Friends may come and go. But two hundred pounds is always two hundred pounds."

Thats just the last paragraph

you can find all of it here http://www.gittlen.com/rollins.htm


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

"You know what they say, if you got love for somethin', ain't really too much nuthin' you really wouldn't do to do it." - R. Coleman.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Fav's are probs the animal quotes and lines posters. Good inspiration.


----------

